# Looking for Death Ride Ticket



## GSC (Jun 17, 2007)

I am looking for a Death Ride Ticket. I am doing Climb to Kaiser and want to do the Death ride with my brother and friends also.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

there was one on the SEATTLE craigslist last week

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bik/349247942.html


----------



## GSC (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Kreger,

Thanks for the help. I will contact this person in Seattle to see if the ticket is still for sale.
I appreciate it!
Gary


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Last year...*

there were several guys at the start trying to sell their tickets. There didn't seem to be any takers. You probably could have offered below cost.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

*Felled by a cold. Anyone want mine?*

You can have it at cost. Only thing is I haven't bothered to get my packet yet. I will email them and see how I can transfer it. I tried Mt. Diablo yesterday and lost a lung.


----------



## GSC (Jun 17, 2007)

*ucancallmejoe-I would like to purchase your ticket.*

Joe-I am the one who started this thread looking for a ticket.
I would like to purchase your ticket. You can email me at [email protected]
Thanks - gsc (Gary)


----------



## key (Mar 8, 2004)

worst case, you can do the same day show up. they have never turned anyone away. I had to do this 2yrs ago and it was no problem. They have way more no-shows then you would think and they are really awesome about accomidating the people who take the risk to show up with a tix.


----------



## GSC (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the advice*

Key- Thanks for the heads up on just showing up. If I can't find a ticket to buy, I might just show up and hope to ride.


----------



## GSC (Jun 17, 2007)

Paul, Thanks for your response. I just purchased a ticket from another rider who could not go. Sorry you can't make the ride.
GSC


----------

